# Cateye Strada Wireless not working???



## de8212 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a Cateye that's about ~5 yrs old. It stopped registering mph, etc. the other day. I inspected it and the magnet was in the "sensor zone" so I knew that wasn't the problem.
Since the computer part was still displaying I figured maybe the battery in the sensor had died. I replaced the battery in the sensor and went ahead and replaced the one in the computer. 

Still have the same result. I spin the front tire and it doesn't register.The sensor hasn't moved further down the fork so I don't think it's a distance issue. 

Anyone have any other tips on what I can check?


----------



## sbvx67 (Mar 9, 2014)

My sensor needs to be very close to the magnet to read reliably.Like less than an eigth of an inch. Mine also has cadence on it and I can never get them both to work at the same time. Hope this helps some.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

You can buy a sensor separately if all else fails. Maybe try moving the magnet and sensor to a different location


Pedaling


----------

